# How much should I feed?



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

Buddha is 8 weeks and 12 lbs now. I have a feeling I've been feeding him a little too much (4-5 cups per day). I asked the vet today and she said 4-5 cups is fine but I'm still not sure. Also, can someone please recommend an affordable dog food? I honestly can't afford $60-$70 a month on just Buddhas food but I want him healthy. I know some people may say I shouldn't have gotten him if I can't afford that but please read my older posts, he wasn't a planned addition to our family, although we did fall in love with him.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Diamond natural puppy is a reasonable food and it's about 19.99 for 20lbs or costco kirkland brand for 14.99 for 20lbs. I think to pay $70 for a bag of dog food is DUMB! lol There are great foods even grain free foods that are way cheaper and still good quality. BUt to each their own..... It's a big scam with many dog foods, and owner think by feeding the most expensive food they are doing the best for the dog, not always! 

That seems like a LOT of food for a puppy. I would lean closer to 3 cups a day and at this age you can start to feed 2 times a day instead of 3. The best way to gauge a puppy is to look at them and adjust how much you feed but .5 a cup. You will feed more or less according to how they look. A puppy should not be fat but also should not be rail thin. An obese puppy can actually get hip dysplasia when it wasn't genetic! It's not "awww how cute look at his puppy fat!" lol Hope that helps!
Oh and I show and breed dogs and if I paid 70 a bag to fee the 17 dogs I have I would be flat broke!! I feed Kirkland chicken and rice for 27.99 for 40lbs from costco to most of my dogs. Full Grown most get 2-3 cups a day. I also feed the grain free to a few dogs from costco and it's 32.99 for 35lbs. Then I have several dogs I feed the diamond natural high performance food too for 35.99 for 40lbs. All those foods have no corn, wheat, or soy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh and my 17 week old pups at about 20lbs eat 2 cups a day of puppy.


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you, I had bought a bag of the Purina Puppy Chow when I got him a few weeks ago but I know it's not a good brand but that's all I could get then. Do you think he's too fat?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A little chunky  but hard to totally tell from a sitting position.


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

I wish I could get a pic of him standing but he's difficult to keep still when he's standing lol. He gained a little over 4 lbs in two weeks. I do think he is a little chunky but I wasn't sure if it was puppy fat. In the past few days I have cut back his food to 3 cups, hopefully that helps. I also am pretty sure he was stealing my cats food and chihuahuas food so I changed where I keep them to avoid him over eating.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good plan on moving the other food and really there is no such thing as "puppy fat" They can have a little cushion since they are growing but if they are "fat" it's not god for a growing body. Cutting back should help  I just love his face!


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Taste of the wild is a good food, grain free, mostly meat based and affordable. I feed my 2 the salmon kind for shiny/ healthy skin and coats. My 4 month old eats 4 cups a day and my 1 year old eats 4 also.....they eat more as pups


----------

